# Southeast Washington Retriever Club



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Open Callbacks after the land blind.

1, 3, 6, 7, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 31, 33, 35, 36, & 39


19 dogs back to the water blind in the a.m.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for the updates Wyldfire...we really do appreciate your time!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY, Good Luck Allyn and Laura with Cricket and Penny!!!

Kris


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS to John Robinson and Cheryl Talley...their Golden, Gus, won the Qualifying and their other Golden, Alex, got 3rd in the Qualifying. John handled both dogs.

Way to go!!!!!

Sarita & Bill


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

AWESOME!!!! CONGRATULATIONS to John, Cheryl, Alex and Gus!!! How fun was THAT!!!

Kris


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Team Wyldfire!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations John.Cheryl,Gus and Alex.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

That is great for John and Cheryl...way to go Team Gold!


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Any one have any other callbacks or placements?


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

It is colder than snot here. I am freezing my ****off. 
the first 8 dogs in the Am could not do the water blind. They scrapped the test and are looking for warmer water for the morning. 
25 dogs back to the water blind.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open 1st Pete !!! Congrats Marty and Mary , great job Mark !
2nd Mark Jones with Andi
3rd not sure
4th. PINK !!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

From co-high pt derby dog to AA pointed dog! Awesome!

WRL


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

congrates to marty and mary on the open win with there hamburger go pete pete


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to the open winner *Riverrun's True North*, her owners Mary and Marty Peterson, the McKenna Kennels crowd for doing an excellent job of training and handling, and to her breeders Tom and Joni Simpson aka Riverrun.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job to Mary and Marty! And to my training buddies Mark and Scott with Andi and Pink. Congrats to all, great weekend for the SW Washington dogs.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

WRL said:


> From co-high pt derby dog to AA pointed dog! Awesome!
> 
> WRL


Wow...I was a little surprised to see she was entered in the Open...I'm not real familiar with field trials so how often do pups go straight from the derby to the Open without going through Qualifying?

Obviously it was a good decision for Pink, she showed she belongs. Just curious about how often it happens.

Congrats Pink! I look forward to seeing her run this year.

Rick


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Barney White and Freddy for winning the Derby.

That is three Derby wins and two Qual wins this weekend for graduates of Camp Kachelmeyer  (plus a couple of other placements).


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Any derby news?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Rick_C said:


> Wow...I was a little surprised to see she was entered in the Open...I'm not real familiar with field trials so how often do pups go straight from the derby to the Open without going through Qualifying?
> 
> Obviously it was a good decision for Pink, she showed she belongs. Just curious about how often it happens.
> 
> ...


Wow....Derby to Open 4th!! Congratulations, "Pink"!!

May be incorrect, but lots of FC AFC retrievers never trial in the "Q".....instead, go on to the AM..Open...when ready! LOL..obviously she is ready! That's a lot of work/training for such a young retriever.. And, the season has just started!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations to Pink, Scott, John Henninger and Amie Duke on the Open 4th place! John and Amid have done a great job with Pink! Hard work pays off!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any Amateur and Derby results ?


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations again to Scott and Pink! And to John Henninger and Amie Duke on the Open 4th place!

Any one have derby and AM results?

Thanks!


----------



## RetrieverNut (Jan 8, 2004)

Derby
1st - Fred - Barney White
2nd - Emmitt - Cynthia Tallman
3rd - Yancy - Eric Fangsrud
4th - Shy - Dave Catey
Jams - ?

Amateur
1st - FC AFC Chip - Tom Hartl
2nd - FC Mojo - Freeman Boyett
3rd - CNFC Gunner - John Gunn
4th - FC Fen - Brian Johnston
Res Jam - Miles - Marylin Dahlheim


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

RetrieverNut said:


> Derby
> 1st - Fred - Barney White
> 2nd - Emmitt - Cynthia Tallman
> 3rd - Yancy - Eric Fangsrud
> ...


Hey Mark,

Congrats on the Open Win.....

Congrats to all....hope the weather wasn't too crappy for you guys.

WRL


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Marty, Mary and Mark, Mark Jones & Andi, Scott, John, Amy & Pink and all others that finished, I'm sure it was worth standing in the bitter cold wind.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job Pink and Scott!!!!!!!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Woo Hoo....Way to go Pink.....Sister Karma is proud.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to Scott Spaulding & Pink with their 1st AA entry and 4th place finish, continuing an outstanding start to a very promising career. Very impressive for a 26 mos old! Some great derby dogs do make very nice AA dogs & Pink is surely among them.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. We had a great weekend we were very happy to see Pink step up to the plate. Congratulations to all the placements this weekend there was some unbelivable work.
________
Ship sale


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO GOLDENS KIDS!! Congratulations John, Cheryl, Gus & Alex! 


Congratulations Scott, John & Amie on Pinks 4th Place. WOW!!!

Tammy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

RetrieverNut said:


> Derby
> 1st - Fred - Barney White
> 2nd - Emmitt - Cynthia Tallman
> 3rd - Yancy - Eric Fangsrud
> ...


Congratulations!! ..to John Gunn and "Gunner"!!  

Judy


----------

